# 2018 brute force TPS sensor



## Bryan Cepeda (Aug 9, 2018)

So I have a 2018 brute and after I did the snorkels the atv started shutting off when I would come to complete stops I was reading and it looks like it could be the tps sensor. I’d like to know where it is located and if there is a way to find out if it is in fact bad and needs to be replaced or if there is a way to get it back working properly 
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good looking brute!!!

I don't recall exactly where it's at, I think we have a thread somewhere for it.


----------



## Jason Ball (Sep 15, 2018)

Its on the right side of the throttle body right next to the fuel line


----------



## Doashep (Feb 12, 2020)

I know this is an old post but did messing with your TPS fix it. Just bought a 2019 from the dealer and i am having issues with it intermittently stalling after the snorkel job.


----------

